# Reality TV Show - Planning to renovate a home in Mexico???



## Wanderful

Hi, all!

I'm currently assisting a US-based television production company in their search for an American family -- or couple -- who have lived in Mexico for less than 2 years, AND who have recently purchased a home here. The story line in this "TV reality series" is to follow this family's (or couple's) progress as they RENOVATE their home and adjust to their new life in Mexico.

In terms of the renovation project: the bigger the planned transformation -- the better. Work on your renovation should begin sometime this month or next (January/February 2011). Any location within Mexico may be considered.

If you are interested, please contact me directly (off-list) at msalexg (at) gmail.com. I'll ask you a few more questions, and if it sounds like you/your family are "right for the
part", your information will be submitted to the production company for their review. Once again, I am not making the choices here, but am fielding responses and forwarding candidates to the producers.

If this isn't right for you, but you "know someone" who could be perfect, please consider passing this information along to them.

Thank you!

Best regards,

Alex


----------



## ExpatPumpkin

I've written you an email.

Thanks


----------

